# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Update SQL Server table from SSRS

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using the latest version of SSRS I have a report pulling data from AS400 on a nightly basis - subscription. What I want to do is have the data populate from the nightly run into a SQL table (already created) each night at least 4 rows will get updated to the table. I have no idea in how to do that automatically if anybody has an idea I would appreciate. I just need a step by step process on this. Thank you in advance.

----------


## rmiao

You may check ssis for that.

----------


## donalejandro

True, that would be my first choice, but due to limited resources IT unable to find the disk (SQL Server 2014 to add SSIS).  I did heard awhile back someone actually did update SQL table via SSRS.  Thank you anyways

----------

